# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Profesion de croupier

## mr.magoo

Bueno iba a meter este hilo en cartomagia pero creo que ira mejor aqui.

Quisiera saber si alguien en el foro (por casualidad) es o ha sido croupier, me gustaria hacer un curso porque aparte de las cartas tambien me gustan los otros juegos de casino y creo que es una buena profesion la del croupier, el problema es que no se donde informarme... he mirado por el google y nada...Tiene que haber un sitio oficial donde poder hacer cursos no? vamos digo yo

Bueno cualquier ayuda o experciencia me sera util gracias y un saludo!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Un amigo mio se esta informando ...

En el de Barna, primero pides curro en el casino, si te cogen, (de p*ta casualidad..), ellos te pagan el curso, y mientras haces el curso ya cobras.

Eso es lo que me ha comentado él. Mejor pregunta al Casino más cercano.

----------


## Goreneko

A veces me han mandado la oferta de Infojobs, pero nunca me han cogido.

----------


## vsalberto

Tengo un conocido que es crupier. Digamos que entró un poco "enchufado". Pero no sabía nada y se lo enseñaron allí.

Saludos

----------


## jonbra

Mr. Magooo.
Ultimas investigaciones me han confirmado desde el Casino Torrequebrada que los cursos son de coste gratuito una vez eres aceptado para el trabajo, cuya edad mínima son los 18 y la máxima como crupier es de 28. Exigen tener mínimo los estudios ESO aunque se valoran idiomas y se pide una buena habilidad psicomotora. Ahí es donde hago hincapié cuando digo que he hablado con ellos, vamos allá: cuando pregunté acerca de qué se referían con eso de la habilidad psicomotora, me respondieron que no es más que una buena coordinación entre las manos a la hora de repartir tanto las fichas como las cartas. Hasta ahí queda claro. Pero yo me pregunté, si lo ponen como requerimiento será que alguna utilidad más quieren sacar de ello, porque si a repartir cartas y a dar fichas y a aprender las normas de cada juego supuestamente te lo enseñan en los cursillos que ellos te dan, no sé a que santo viene eso de la habilidad psicomotora. Se me encendió un bombilla, bueno más que una bombilla un fluorescente...bueno, más que un fluorescente una luz de XENON...y le pregunté a la señorita que me atendió si los jóvenes seleccionados han de hacer uso su habilidad psicomotora para hacer trampas en beneficio del casino en caso de que la partida disputada salga casi siempre a favor del jugador y no de la banca.
Con voz tajante me respondió, “Los casinos no hacen trampa, nosotros estamos regulados por la gestoría de juegos de azar del gobierno, y además tenemos cámaras de vigilancia vigilando todo el casino”. Yo le volví a preguntar: “Seguro que esas cámaras controlan todo menos a los crupieres ocultando lo que quieren que no se vea, ¿verdad? Seguro que esas cámaras vigilan que ningún jugador haga trampas, pero apostaría a que los crupieres solo salen de frente o contrapicado hacia abajo.
La dos preguntas esas pusieron a la chica contra las cuerdas, ya que cuando me respondió balbuceó algo y entre tartamudeos me dijo que si quiero saber más sobre eso me apunte y pase las pruebas y haga el cursillo, que hasta entonces no puedo probar nada.
Razón tenía la señorita, pero mi objetivo era saber para qué necesitan los casinos a gente con habilidades psicomotoras buenas. Todos sabemos que los casinos hacen trampa, eso no es nada nuevo para nadie, pero cómo lo hacen eso ya es harina de otro costal. 
Sabía que esa pregunta le había molestado a la chica, porque si me contestaba se daría cuenta de que sabría demasiado, yo creo que ella quiso mantener la compostura ante la pregunta, no dándole importancia pero no se contuvo y balbuceó y tartamudeó. Yo le había formulado la pregunta con toda la premeditación y alevosía que pudiera haber en toda la comarca de Hobitton y alrededores de Isengard, y justo respondió como yo esperaba que fuera a responder.
La curiosidad mató al gato, pero como yo soy un perro no me importaba morir como gato, después me quedaría todavía la vida de perro. Me puse manitas al teléfono otra vez y con algunas llamaditas por aquí y por allí… estaba decidido a saber la razón por la cual los casinos necesitan esa cierta habilidad psicomotora tan especial. Un amigo mío de Estados Unidos llamado Steve Forte editó un libro acerca de la seguridad en los casinos y su funcionamiento así como técnicas de ataque y defensa para casinos titulado Casino Game Protection - A Comprehensive Guide. Es un libro oculto hacia el público profano, pero estoy seguro que en muchisisisimos casinos copias de ese libro circulan entre sus estanterías.
Yo le dije un día a Steve: Steve, porqué has puesto semejante libro a la venta? Y me dijo: “Mira Jon, los casinos necesitan ganar dinero, no es más que un negocio y la única manera que tienen de hacerlo es haciendo trampas pero sin que siquiera se sospeche de ello, casinos ahora muy importantes en Las Vegas en su día me contrataron para enseñar a sus crupieres técnicas de engaño, la habilidad de la gente que va a estar manejando cartas y fichas así como dados, el principio de esos manejos se basa en la capacidad de movimiento psicomotriz que cada persona pueda tener. Muchas técnicas tuve que inventarlas yo mismo y ahora están reunidas en un libro para que todos los casinos que quieran puedan aprenderlas.”

Yo os advierto, ese libro es una bomba de relojería. He visto su contenido y las imágenes que he visto es mejor si no las hubiera visto jamás. Creerme, en malas manos ese libro es algo muy peligroso, si alguien se aprendiera todas esas técnicas muy pocas personas se atreverían a jugar a cartas con él. 
Ah, por cierto, si algún día por casualidad vais a un casino por lo que sea y estáis en una mesa en la que se mueve mucha cantidad de fichas, dadle vuelta a la corbata del crupier, os sorprenderíais gratamente de lo que encontrareis, no es ninguna coña.
Steve supo aclarármelo todo a la perfección y por eso he querido escribir este artículo.

Ekhipoliki
Jonbra

----------


## Ella

jejej,no es por nada pero para mi entender psicomotoras es el hecho que alguien con facilidad pueda manipular,alguien que no coja la baraja agarrotada, que no trasmita que en cualquier momento se le caera al suelo,que de ganas de jugar en su mesa, se le vea que la baraja baial en sus manos,baraje,corte, reparta sin que se les pegue....
hay personas que la tienen y otros que no, incluso los hay quienes no cordinan (tengo un amigo que la hacer un fd era incapaz,pese a practicar, de cerrar la mano izquierda, y si lo hacia lo tenia que pensar muuuuucho, y mentalizarse).
alguno tienen que practicar mas que otros para conseguir algo, es por esa facilidad predispuesta, ese desarrollo cerebral...bueno, si quereis otro dia os hablo del bulbo raquideo  y nuestro amigo el cerebelo  :Lol:  
por que unos bailan mejor que otros? a algunos les nace, otro se mueven como robot (asi llendo a cademias)....el cerebo es el culpable

----------


## Goreneko

Pues... en infojobs, al hacer la solicitud esta, puse que me gusta la cartomagia, por lo que tengo habilidad. Rechazaron mi oferta igualmente...
De todas formas, no creo que todos hagan trampas. Me refiero a que en algunas ocasiones especiales, para arreglar la 'producción', sí que pondrán a 'profesionales', y el resto del tiempo es 'juego limpio'. Sino sería de dominio público lo de las trampas...

----------


## magomago

Conoci hace tiempo a un chico que trabajaba de Croupier,como han dicho por aquí el curso se lo dieron una vez que le habian dicho que trabajara en el casino.
Evidentemente un crupier no puede ser muy habilidoso , porque si los clientes lo ven habilidoso no querría nadie jugar en el casino y se irían a otro.
Lo que me dijo el chaval es que hay que en el curso te dan mucha matemática y probabilidad en los juegos de azar.Es como en el tute,si sabes que cartas van fuera,sabes que carta manda ,pues en los juegos de azar lo mismo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues qué quereis que os diga. En el de Torrelodones a fecha del 28 de agosto del 2006 solicitan 20 puestos de croupier, en turnos de tarde-noche (lógico). El curso es de 200 horas por la mañana NO renumerado.
 Se libran dos días entre semana y se trabajan 5.  El sueldo de 1000 euros netos en 14 pagas.
 No es para tanto (que se hacen muchas nocturnas y se trabajan festivos, no lo veo yo tan bien pagado).

----------


## zarkov

Propinas

----------


## mr.magoo

jonbra es el 007 de los casinos españoles   :Lol:  

Sip, tengo entendido que si es un casino frecuentado se hace bastante con las propinas, incluso mas que un camarero.

Encuanto tenga 18 ire con mi traje y bien peinado a preguntar si necesitan un crupier, ah y con una bycicle en el bolsillo por si piden demostracion   :twisted:  (o deberia ser una bee?   :?:  )

----------


## Iván Manso

Yo también he pensado en ser croupier algún día, pero ya veremos...

En cuanto al tema de los casinos y las "trampas" que se les puede hacer a un casino (entre comillas ya que se basan en cálculos estadísticos y observaciones según los autores) leí un libro llamado: "La fabulosa historia de Los Pelayos", editorial Plaza Janés. 

No es que cuente la historia de un croupier, pero da muchos detalles de cómo es la vida de los casinos y es muy interesante. A mí me encantó. Espero que si alguien lo lee también le agrade.

El mundo de los casinos me atrae mucho y eso que nunca he estado en ninguno, pero es algo curioso.

Un saludo

Iván

----------


## pujoman

jajaja, pues yo tambien lo pregunte, concretamente al casino de Barcelona. Me dijeron que hay que hacer 1 cursito obligatorio donde te lo enseñan todo(duraba 3 meses), y si dabas la talla te elegian. Al final no fui al curso por falta de tiempo porque lo mas seguro es que una vez dentro del casino no siempre te puede tocar manejar las cartas, te puede tocar la ruletta y la verdad que prepararse como cartomago y acabar dandole vueltas a 1 pelotita e sun poco frustante. 
Tambien vi un reportaje donde intentavan demostrar que no se hacen trampas enseñando los sistemas de seguridad etc. Dijeron que los crupiers cada vez estrenan baraja nueva(obvio) y que los chalecos no tienen bolsillos(yo me quede un poco payá porque de todas las tecnicas que conozco del tahurismo, ninguna usa bolsillo pero bueno). en fin sigo pensando que si eres un "profesional" y el casino lo ve y lo sabe...tienes paga extra.
La suerte no existe...nosotros mismos creamos la suerte

saludos

PD: He visto los videos de steve forte y la verdad que en mi vida he visto un manejo mejor que el que hace ese hombre. Maneja las cartas como si fueran pipas y realiza unas proezas, mezclas falsas, muckings inmejorables. No me gustaria estar con él en la mesa a no ser que sea mi compañero de trabajo jajaja.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues hombre es como todo. Ser camarero en un bingo también da muchas propinas (pero muchísimas, que tengo un amigo que lo fue). Sin embargo, esto es la elección de la vida, yo si puedo elegir, prefiero un trabajo en el que gane menos, pero sea más libre o (como en el caso de Croupier) menos peligroso; me explico:

 Paul De Kétchiva fue uno de los mayores croupiers del silo xx (todos los casinos importantes) y escribió un libro: "Confesiones de un Croupier".

 Bien es cierto que nos habla de otra época, después de la segunda guera mundial, los austeros 50 y los rebeldes 60, pero algunas cosas no cambian.

 En el relata la cantidad de veces que le intentaron sobornar (sobre todo al principio, en el primer día y siguientes, porque era nuevo) para que diera algún premio a alguien en concreto. Desde dinero hasta el cuerpo de las mujeres mas voluptuosas del mundo. Incluso importantes (condesas, reinas....). Evidentemente el dice que nunca lo hizo, pero eso es otra cosa.
 Pero cuenta que todos sin excepción los croupiers que cedían terminaban en algún río o cubo de basura. Dice que nunca pudo comprobarlo, pero que piensa que muchas veces esos sobornos eran prubas en su trabajo.
 Relata la cantidad de veces que algún jugador, arruinado en la mesa, le intentó apuñalar, o le pegó agún tiro y salió vivo de casualidad.
 Cuenta lo triste que es ver como la persona que tienes delante se gasta miles y miles de euros en apenas una hora,tanto dinero cómo para vivir sin problemas toda una familia toda una vida y cómo sabes que ese hombre no va a tener ni para comer y no puedes hacer nada.
 Dice de mujeres que se han apostado su propia hija, de cómo los "ojeadores" del casino metían dinero en los cuerpos de los suicidas a las puertas o los jardines del casino para que no sospecharan de ellos.

 Muchos direis que "como mola"  "qué emocionante", pero la vida no es una película, y yo creo que una vida así debe ser muy triste (de hecho, si leeis este libro, os daries cuenta de que realmente es un hombre frustrado y muy muy deprimido, el mismo lo escribe en muchas ocasiones).

 Y efectivamente relata como se van turnando de juegos ( black jack, ruleta francesa, alemana ....)

----------


## zarkov

Hace tiempo tuve un compañero que estuvo de croupier. Pasta, pasta, se llevaba un montón con el rollo de las propinas (menudo patrimonio tenía: coche, relojes, libros ,etc.).
Lo que sí me dejó claro es que todo el ambiente que rodeaba a su trabajo era muy difícil y duro, sólo recomendable para realizarlo de forma temporal. Lo dejó por eso. De todos modos trabajar por la noche sirviendo copas no es moco de pavo.

----------


## mr.magoo

Algunos relatais un mundo bastante peligroso, nunca he estado en un casino pero si el casino es importante supogno que la seguridad sera muy rigurosa, y que no dejara lugar a la posible trampa o soborno.Bueno tal vez si uno lo hace con premeditacion si, pero eso de que amenazan al croupier y esas coaciones emocionales dudo que ocurran.

Bah quiero pensar que no, que si ocurre algo de eso pasa inmediatamente a cargo del servicio de seguridad del casino. Nunca se me ocurriria hacer trampas en un casino, a no ser que este 200% seguro de que no me pillaran y eso es demasiado tiempo de observacion.

----------


## Sendal

De casualidad haciendo una búsqueda, me encontré con este tema que ya se publico hace bastante, pero me parece interesante comentaros mi experiencia como Croupier, por si aun alguien está interesado en serlo.
                 Llevo  trabajando de croupier 7 años y llevo 14 como mago, me parece absurdo decir que los crupieres no son habilidosos sobretodo despues de lo que veo dia a dia, de hecho las personas más habilidosas que he visto en mi vida aparte de magos, han sido Crupieres. Puedes tener más o menos habilidad con las manos, los hay mas torpes, y menos torpes,  depende de la persona y de su empeño por mejorar. 
 En un casino quieren rapidez, y que no te duermas en los laureles, si puedes dar 200 manos en una hora en vez de  50, mejor, y si puedes mezclar un sabot de 6 barajas en un minuto en vez de en 5 mejor. 
         Vi en su momento  gente realmente nula que ahora hace mezclas americanas mejor y más rápidas que muchos magos profesionales, veo manos muy rápidas, y repito pero que muy rápidas, de quedarte con la boca abierta. Como el caso de una chica que da cartas en Black Jack tan rápido que las cartas desaparecen por el aire, una sincronización de movimientos tan perfectos que las cartas solo se hacen visibles cuando tocan el paño, como una maquina perfectamente engranada , en este oficio lo que sobra  es gente hábil... lanzar  5 fichas a la vez por el aire en la mesa Francesa y que le caigan alineadas  en el paño al extremo justo delante de sus narices, que esta al fondo de la mesa, la precisión de lanzar las fichas y  clavarlas en el numero, de 10 fallan 1, veo recoger y clasificar mas de 100 fichas que están desperdigadas por el paño de distintos colores mezcladas entre sí , amarillas, rojas, azules… en 15 segundos, repito en 15 segundos, y no de cualquier manera, todos los stacks alineaditos, bien colocaditos, ni una ficha arriba ni otra abajo.
           Como en todas las artes, profesiones,  los hay mejores o peores, algunos tienen una técnica increíble, que si se dedicaran a la magia serian muy buenos,  y otros en cambio tienen más habilidad con los cálculos.
          Y esto no es ni la milésima parte del trabajo de un Croupier, y no lo digo porque yo sea croupier o quiera exagerarlo,  de hecho hay unas normas estipuladas de que un Croupier no puede estar en la mesa más de un tiempo determinado, sino acabas  majareta, de verdad, a mi me tienen dado hasta blancas, son mil cosas, los valores de cada ficha, a que cliente pertenecen, calcular los pagos, manejando hasta la tabla de multiplicar del 5, 17, 35... recordar en la cabeza las jugadas que te pidieron, quien te las pidió y muchas mas cosas
         Pero bueno que no se asuste nadie, porque cualquiera que se lo proponga puede ser croupier, igual que cualquiera que se lo proponga y le guste pueda ser mago,  con el tiempo te vas curtiendo, y al final lo acabas llevando más relajado.
                      En lo relacionado a las trampas, me he encontrado gente que esta Convencidísima de que si las hay, de que el croupier es realmente un tahúr preparado, de que las ruletas están trucadas, para nada, por lo menos aquí en España, nose en Casablanca o alo mejor en las Vegas, o en Internet. Conozco gente del casino de Barcelona, de Menorca, de Cádiz, de Gijón…y todos coincidimos en lo mismo… mucha película diría yo, muchos casinos lo que contratan es a un “bounty Killer”, un cazador de tahúres, sobre todo para mesas de póker, de  bacarrá… cuando se producen ganancias frecuentes en una mesa, ganancias sospechosas, pues los casinos se ponen en manos de estos personajes, muchos de ellos, prestidigitadores, sin ir más lejos Tony Binarrelly, estuvo en España  en la época del tiro pichón, que es una época en la que se juntan muchos jugadores de distintas nacionalidades.
                          A los casinos no les hace falta tahúres para repartir cartas ni para esconder nada detrás de la corbata,  la trampa esta en el propio juego, de hecho un croupier nunca juega, su trabajo es simple mecánica se rige por unas pautas, en el Black, con 16 pido, con 17 me planto, el croupier no decide. Y  por otra parte la ruleta es un juego de perdedores de por sí, puedes ganar un día, pero a la larga vas a perder “siempre”,  juegan muchos factores, el peso de la bola, la persona, la fuerza que le da al tirarla, el estado de la ruleta. Una mota de polvo puede cambiar el azar, vamos, es el caos,  un científico puede determinar dónde va a estar Marte dentro de 150.000 años pero no en que numero va a caer una  bola en una ruleta, el caos.
                        Los mínimos y los máximos de una mesa siempre estan planteados de tal manera que  nunca te van a dejar que rompas su banca y también por que exista el cero, gracias al cero las probabilidad de ganar para el casino es superior, es decir que si juegas a rojo o negro, ya no estamos hablando del 50 por ciento, y esto no lo notas en 100 bolas tiradas, esto se ve después de  miles de bolas tiradas, igual que el hecho de apostar a un solo numero,  es decir la proximidad  de que salga tu numero es de 37 a 1, muy, muy, muy difícil,  A la larga, el casino siempre gana, yo creo que está bien para ir un día y gastarte algo lógico para divertirte, para ver como es, pero nunca ir con el afán de ganar, verlo como dinero perdido, y si te toca mejor que mejor.
                       Ir a una entrevista para Crupieres  y decir que eres mago, yo no lo aconsejo,  de hecho yo no dije nada,  ellos saben que si tú haces un curso de 3 meses y lo acabas vas a tener lo suficiente para llevar una mesa adelante aunque no hubieras tocada una baraja en tu vida.
                      Y  si que puede levantar sospechas,  al estar  relacionado el tema con el escamoteo, y que  las cámaras las miran humanos también, un tal Pepe, que está casado y  tienes dos hijas, no es Andy García con tres guardaespaldas alrededor,  y claro está, se le escapan cosas, porque estaba cansado, porque tuvo que llevar ala mañana las niñas al cole, porque su mujer estaba de guardia en la oficina,  la vida real.
                   De todas maneras esto de robar no se lo aconsejo a nadie pero sí que  puedes hacerlo y que no te pillen, es más difícil que robar en un supermercado unas  pilas, pero se puede hacer, y más a tu favor si sabes manipulación, ir a una entrevista para crupieres y hacer alarde de tu técnica no lo aconsejo,  no lo van a ver con buenos ojos, no te conocen, cuantos menos peligros mejor, que conste que simplemente es un consejo, pero me parece lo más lógico. Yo de hecho no dije nada y hoy es el día que practico mis juegos en la mesa con las fichas sin valor y incluso en alguna comida de empresa saco la baraja  y hago algo, pero eso una vez que estés dentro, te vacilaran cuando vayas a póker o a Black Jack pero nada más.
              Y eso, ser Croupier es una profesión de lo más normal, el único peligro que tiene es que te salga la bola disparada y te dé en un ojo, que es de noche y que cansa,  y que no ganas tanta pasta como dicen por ahí, sacas un buen plus de propinas, sobre todo en verano, pero nada más, no es una película de Tarantino.

Saludos

----------


## Fujur

Una vez a la sociedad de ilusionismo de aqui vino un hombre que dirigía una sala en un casino. El nos dijo que los cartomagos no le interesaban nada. Que no hacia falta habilidad especial y que todo te lo enseñaban en el curso. Respecto a que los casinos hacen trampas es una tonteria (aunque alguno habrá). Los casinos ganan por un tema de probabilidad, siempre van por delante y a largo plazo siempre van a ganar. Al único que no ganan por probabilidad sería al poker si el casino fuera un jugador más. Pero es que en el poker el casino se lleva un tanto por ciento de cada bote. Asi al casino le da exactamente igual quien gane. El se lleva su porcentaje y los demás le da igual. Tahures jugando al poker..... pues alguna trampa podrá haber pero vamos en un casino las cartas solo las huele el crupier. Segun tengo entendido puedes pedir que cambien la baraja cuando quieras y cosas asi. 

Os comentaré una experiencia de un casino online (yo juego al poker online). En el poker online se manejan bases de datos bastante grandes.  En una sala hubo unos jugadores con patrones de apuestas muy raros (tampoco os los voy a contar porque habría que saber de poker, al que le interese que me lo pida por privado y le informo). Lo que sucedio por eso es que la gente dejó de entrar a esa sala y por la fuerza que se hizo desde los foros al final la sala tuvo que hacer una investigación interna realizada a cabo por una empresa externa y al final se vió que hubo un fallo de seguridad y se tuvo que devolver la pasta. 


Un saludo

----------


## halvar

Esta semana un amigo mio fue al casino de Torrelodones y le dije que preguntara, y le dijeron que habia un curso de 3 meses pero que englobaba todos los juegos del casino asi como la ruleta u otros y que una vez dentro te podia tocar trabajar en cualquier sitio del casino.
Un saludo!

----------


## carlos dominhuez

Hola me gustaria publicar una pregunta, soy de chile y estoy seleccionado para una entrevista de croupier... mi pregunta es la siguiente, ¿existe algun problema por la estatura de los croupier ya que mido 1,65 mts? bye gracias   :roll:

----------


## Sendal

Si que existe un minimo, pero aun asi
eso depende del casino, 
algunos son mas elitistas que otros.

Saludos

----------


## carlos dominhuez

Sendal: he leido tus publicaciones y me parece que sabes arto del tema de croupier y la agilidad que deben tener.. sin parecer molestoso me gustaria que me dieras una seña de como llegar bien preparado a la entrevista que ya van quedando dos semanas solamente... estoy practicando algo con las cartas y la agilidad para las manos... pero mis dudas van enfocadas a las preguntas mas frecuentes o requerimientos que me exijan mas alla de lo rapido para las matematicas que para eso creo estar bien.... me interesa mucho quedar en este trabajo asi que si me pudieras dar informcion te lo agradeceria mucho.. chao gracias

----------


## Sendal

Hola Carlos, 
La entrevista lo más seguro es que sea una entrevista normal, como la de cualquier otro trabajo, no creo ni que te pregunten si tienes habilidad con las cartas o si haces sumas rápido.
Una vez que pasas la entrevista, ya te hacen un cursillo.  Ponle un mínimo de 3 meses, hay  casinos que lo pagan. En serio no te preocupes de la habilidad, todo practica, lo más importante es el juego, las tablas y ir aprendiendo despacio y por partes, ir asimilando todo para luego conseguir un buen ritmo apropiado en la mesa, cuando empieces el curso ponte en contacto conmigo y lo seguimos hablando, tengo unas tablas de pagos y figuras que te pueden interesar.

Saludos

----------


## carlos dominhuez

Gracias sendal estare en contacto contigo para cuando me entrevisten y si es que paso la entrevista.... chao y saludos..

----------


## Chronos69

Buenas Sendal.

Te he dejado un Mensaje Privado.

Saludos!

----------


## carlos dominhuez

Sendal te cuento que estoy en el casino, logre entrar y soy uno de los mejores
estoy en craps,, te escribo ya que me ofreciste mandar unas tablas que me podrian servir. chao que estes bien gracias....

----------


## jeronimo fuse

Te puedo hacer una consulta? taaaan bueno es ese libro de forte ya que le tengo unas ganas increibles....pero sale 200 euros lo que seria la mitad de mi sueldo(soy de argentina amigo) imaginate,ja. si queres pasame tu msm y que hago un breve consulta, desde ya muchas gracias y disculpa la molestia...es que no me quiero ensartar con un libro en ingles(que me lo traducira mi novia) y no saber si lo vale. muchas gracias nuevamente. 
un abrazo desde argentina.
Felicidades por el campeonato del mundo
KissBoy

----------


## Elocin

Buenas, se qué es un tema más bien antiguo, y por tanto pido disculpas  por revivirlo.. pero me chocó mucho lo que se comentó acerca de que los  casinos hacen trampas, y me registré para contestar a eso, almenos en  principio ^^

Soy croupier desde hace algunos años, he ido subiendo de categoría, y  aún a día de hoy, que yo sepa, en los casinos de mi empresa (ya que  conozco a varios croupier de toda España), no se hacen trampas.. Los  juegos de cartas, en la mayoría de los casos, funcionan con máquinas que  mezclan las cartas, por tanto la habilidad manual del croupier se  reduce a repartir a los diferentes clientes las cartas que la misma  máquina va sacando, sin hacer posible la manipulación de éstas. Si se  estropean las máquinas (a veces se calientan y hay que parar el juego),  los superiores no tienen ningún reparo en abrir la máquina y que los  clientes puedan ver su interior, y por tanto, descartan cualquier idea  de "trampa" que la máquina pueda hacer. Aún así, los que pierden en el  juego sintiendose lo más fortunados al entrar en un casino, es normal  que piensen que les están quitando el dinero de forma sucia... cuando en  realidad son ellos los que se exponen a perderlo.. es bien sabido que  un casino tiene mayor probabilidad de ganar. 

Pero se trata de eso, probabilidad. De hecho, el casino donde yo trabajo  está sufriendo grandes pérdidas en lo que va de año.. con pérdidas no  me refiero a estar en números rojos, eso nunca ha pasado, pero si es  verdad que estamos pasando una mala racha y se interpreta en nuestros  sueldos... 

Para los que preguntan cómo funciona el tema de salario y la entrada a  la plantilla, explico mi propia experiencia. Supongo que cada empresa es  un mundo, y el salario y reparto de propina dependerá también de lo que  se haya tratado con la empresa y el comité de empresa. Muchos creen que  un croupier gana una pasta a final de mes... ojalá fuera así... 

Al ser principiante, en mi empresa, pagaban un salario base de 600  euros, propinas a parte. De media ganaba unos 700-800 euros mensuales.  Al ir subiendo de categoría, el salario base sube entre 100 y 150 euros  más mensuales, y los puntos de propina suben, con lo cual el reparto es  algo mayor. A día de hoy cobro por media unos 1100 euros (meses  mediocres), y mi pareja, que está varias categorías por encima, unos  1500 euros. De todas formas, el salario dependerá de las propinas  generadas y de las ganancias del casino. Nuestra empresa tiene un extra  según cuánto dinero se gane a finales de mes (el dinero que pierden  nuestros señores clientes).. superados ciertos niveles obtenemos un  extra en nuestra nómina. En diciembre y enero (que son los mejores meses  en nuestra zona.. al contrario de lo que dijeron algunos de la época  veraniega, que para nosotros es un muermo..), suelo ganar entre 1200 y  1400 euros. Tenemos 2 pagas extras, 42 días de vacaciones divididos en  dos turnos (más 3 sueltos a elegir durante el año), dos días a la semana  de descanso rotativos (un mes libramos lunes y martes, al siguiente  martes y miércoles, y así sucesivamente). Y quizás lo más interesante es  que cada hora, hora y media, disponemos de 15 minutos para descansar,  más media hora de cena. 

Para trabajar como croupier, nada más fácil que estar atento a las  ofertas de empleo en vuestro periódico o la bolsa de trabajo en  internet. Ahí suelen avisar de cuándo se impartirán los cursos, o bien  dejar un curriculum directamente en las oficinas de recursos humanos del  casino en cuestión. En la mayoría de los casos, los casinos prefieren  formar ellos mismos a sus trabajadores, pero si andaran faltos de  personal, no habría problema en contratar croupiers que hayan aprendido  en otro lugar. 

Yo hice un curso de 3 meses para entrar a mi trabajo actual, en el que  me explicaron el funcionamiento de la ruleta americana y el poker sin  descarte. Según fue pasando el tiempo, hicieron más cursos (que no  descuentan de tu horario de trabajo) tales como blackjack, poker texas  hold'em, etc... Aprender nuevos juegos es un requisito básico para subir  de categoría como croupier, además que te hace la noche menos aburrida  si tienes la opción de pasar por diferentes mesas ^^

Para optar al curso sólo tuve que entregar mi curriculum, pasar una  entrevista previa (en la que preguntaron por mis anteriores trabajos) ,  realizar una prueba junto con otras personas en las que teníamos que  realizar varias operaciones matemáticas y una prueba visual para  descartar que tuviéramos daltonismo, todo esto con un tiempo límite.  Tengo que admitir que tras hacer la prueba pensé que nunca me  llamarían... siempre fui muy mala en matemáticas y con el límite de  tiempo y el señor avisando cada minuto que nos quedaba menos tiempo,  dejé muchas operaciones sin hacer jeje Supongo que lo que les interesó  de mi fue mi presencia y el hecho de conocer varios idiomas. Con el  tiempo las matemáticas han dejado de ser un problema.. la mayoría de las  veces las operaciones son repetitivas, y te enseñan tablas y trucos  durante el curso para poder realizar pagos con rapidez. Una vez pasada  la prueba, me llamaron, e hice el curso (sin tener que pagar nada, y sin  ellos pagarme nada). En el curso, de 100 personas que se presentaron a  la entrevista, acabamos siendo solo 6 personas, y todas entramos a  trabajar. Obviamente es importante tener una buena coordinación  mano-ojo, pero eso también se va a aprendiendo, y es sólo para manejar  las fichas y las cartas sin parecer torpe, dar una buena imagen al  cliente, y evitar problemas como que se te caigan un puñado de fichas  sobre un pago, etc.. que puede pasar, somos humanos, pero no está bien  visto si se repite a menudo ^^

Volviendo a las trampas.. fue lo primero que pregunté. Mi bisabuelo era  un buen croupier en los años 50.. le llamaban a varios casinos de todo  el mundo y él sabía hacer trampas.. pero en la actualidad todo el tema  de los juegos de azar está muy bien controlado. Todos los casinos  cuentan con numerosas cámaras de vigilancia, y aunque alguno crean que  se vigila todo menos lo que hace un croupier.. si que estamos vigilados,  lo cual es una gran presión para nosotros. No podemos hacer nada que no  nos hayan enseñado previamente, se vigilan los pagos que hacemos, si  los hacemos correctamente.. sea para no pagar de más ni de menos a un  cliente. La verdad, que almenos en mi casino, los clientes pueden  sentirse seguros de que no jugamos con su dinero (ellos se lo juegan, no  nosotros), y si en algún momento le damos una ficha de menos, aparece  alguien que le pide disculpas y se la da. 

Es cuestión de probabilidad.. el casino tiene más posibilidades de  ganar.. en el blackjack la probabilidad a nuestro favor es el seguro  cuando el croupier saca un as, en la ruleta es el 0, que retira la mitad  de lo apostado en la suerte sencilla.. etc. Si un cliente es listo,  nunca se convertirá en nuestro cliente.. a la larga, se supone que  siempre acabará perdiendo. Digo se supone, porque últimamente nuestros  clientes ganan y mucho... Quizás tengamos que sacrificar un pollo o algo  :P 

El trabajo es muy bonito y entretenido, yo no lo cambiaría por nada  ahora mismo.. aunque es verdad que, como cualquier trabajo nocturno, te  priva de mucha vida social, el tiempo pasa más rápido, y según cuentan,  incluso se envejece más rápido. Además, si se pretende formar una  familia, el trabajo resulta incompatible. Hay compañeras que han tenido  que irse porque su matrimonio peligraba.. En mi opinión debería estar  mejor pagado, hace una década un croupier vivía de lujo.. ahora, es un  empleo como otro cualquiera. También exije que te bañes en aceite  (metafóricamente), para que todo lo que te digan los clientes te  resbalen. Las personas sensibles no son adecuadas para este trabajo.. un  cliente puede echarte la culpa, insultarte, gritarte, y tú no puedes  responderle. Obviamente, si se sobrepasa, siempre pueden echarle del  sitio.. pero las palabras siguen ahí, y si no sabes deshacerte de ellas,  se puede pasar muy mal. 

Lo que no os podéis esperar, es que sea como en las películas de Las  Vegas. Y menos con los tiempos que corren. Visitad un casino si tenéis  la oportunidad, eso sí, con vuestras carteras en casa. Y si tenéis  pensado jugar, que la suerte os acompañe, pero no caigais en la trampa  de creer que podéis iros con miles de euros.. si ganáis el doble de lo  apostado, daos con un canto en los dientes y guardaros el dinero en el  bolsillo, que la avaricia rompe el saco... y si empezáis perdiendo,  dejadlo cuando hayáis gastado una cantidad de dinero preestablecida,  como lo que os gastáin en salir de copas, nada más. Yo he jugado en  varias ocasiones, siempre he perdido :P Si creyera que hay trucos,  obviamente no lo habría hecho. Saludos

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Muchas gracias por la aclaración Elocín.

Seguro que muchos agradecerán tambien una vista inside.

----------


## Mago Jimmy

Super interesante todo el tema sobre los croupiers , quizas cuando tenga 18 años lo intente , es algo que me llama mucho la atencion.

----------


## navarescandela

Yo llevo ya tiempo queriéndome meter de croupier... son todo cosas positivas... todo, todo... menos la vida social que te quita... no? porque trabajaras también viernes y sábados por la noche supongo... verdad?

----------


## Ming

Gracias por la información Elocin, y estoy segura que en muchos temas un crupier profesional nos podrá hechar una buena mano, así que ni se te ocurra desaparecer del foro  :Wink1:

----------


## Adriancobo

Hola soy nuevo en el foro me llamo Adrian tengo 23 años soy español y me quiero preparar en un curso para croupier me gustaria contactar con alguien que ya ejerza esta profesion en madrid para que me cuente a titulo personal su experiencia sus vivencias etc...
Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos!

----------

